# What driver should I get for under 250$ usd?



## LukeRogers136 (7 mo ago)

Ok so long story short I am 15 years old and about a 10 handicap and it has come time to upgrade drivers from my old king cobra 10.5 degree 350ss. It is very confusing on what driver to get. I’m deciding between the callaway rogue 9 degree (175$), Callaway Maverick Sub Zero 9 degree (200$), or something like a taylormade m6 or sim. Any recommendations would be helpful as it’s very confusing to find the right one.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

It may take a while to get an answer for you as we're trying to get some member (re)action going. I have no advice for you as I'm far from being a fountain of (golf) information 😉

I was thinking though if you're a 10, consider taking a lesson or two and getting the pro's opinion. Everyone can afford to take a lesson or two and then, the opinion is free (sort of 😉 )


----------



## AZ_golfer (5 mo ago)

Go to one of the big golf stores that you can try a few out. They will be happy to help you find the right one.


----------

